

ChromaNope - A Web-Based Color-Blindness Simulator For Websites - Hirvesh
http://chromanope.com

======
Hirvesh
via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/chromanope-color-
blind...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/chromanope-color-blindness-
simulator.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like ChromaNope.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

